# Windows "Mojave" Experiment Video



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

Can anyone remember the scandal over Microsoft asking people to test a new Windows OS that was basically a re-skinned version of vista?

Heres the video: http://www.mojaveexperiment.com/


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

If they took Mojave home for a two or three week of beta test, things would be different.

From Ubuntu forums:


> Seriously, it's a joke. First off, these people were given PCs to use. Pre-selected PCs, that were selected by Microsoft. It's not as if it's difficult for MS employees to simply run a few tests on the hardware to make sure everything works perfectly on that one machine. Part of the merit of an OS is the ability to be used on various pieces of hardware, including the one that you have before you even make the decision to upgrade. Having to buy a new computer just to use the damn thing plays a huge role in the quality and usability of the system. I'm certain next to nobody would use Ubuntu if they had to buy a new PC for every release, no matter how awesome the improvements were.
> 
> Secondly, how long were these people given to mess around on these things? The fact that they're on pre-selected PCs makes a huge difference as well. This people on it didn't have any of the comforts or programs that they're used to having, and it's impossible to form a good opinion on a system based upon just an hour or so (granted, I haven't even watched the video yet, so maybe my rant is slightly ironic) of messing around. To fully understand all of a system's pros and cons, you have to take it home, install it on your PC, and try to do your normal, everyday things with it for a while. It's then that the little quips about the systems begin to make themselves clear and annoy you, and when the giant gaping flaws make your life miserable. If these people just sat around and mashed buttons for an hour, of course they wouldn't have come across Vista's flaws, just as mashing buttons for an hour on the live CD of Ubuntu Hardy won't let you see all of its flaws either.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

fair point made though, still, i think its a bloody interesting way of proving a point


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

the point of the experiment was simply to prove that people are biased against vista - yet those same people cant even RECOGNISE it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

exactly - many people who absolutely slated vista last year had never even used it and expressed their dislike against it based on rumours and false pretensions! Sure, the driver issue was enough to scare us all off, however 99% of those have been sorted, so no one can moan anymore.


----------



## snuif09 (Aug 18, 2008)

owned. vista isnt that bad i like it and it works great, its that people try to run it on there windows 95 pc ofcourse they think its slow(duhh)


----------



## rflair (Aug 18, 2008)

Opps


----------



## rflair (Aug 18, 2008)

Actually the only thing that quote from the Ubuntu forums proves is that the guy is an ass who hates MS for no other reason then being a Linux zealot.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 18, 2008)

I love it when customers come into our shop and talk about wanting to get xp on their brand new desktop or laptop.  After telling them they'll have to pay 200-300 dollars for a Windows retail copy and then 60 bucks to install it for them they quickly change their mind.  Also it is amazing how many Vista owners have no idea SP1 is out.  I tell a customer this and they think it just came out a week or two ago.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2008)

*waits for vista haters*

Unless you use a downloaded copy of vista (from tpb) Vista is incredibly stable and is free of virus'. Also when people argue that vista is bloated etc, this is pretty much the evolution of software as all programs get bigger since they add more features, If it doesn't fit on your HDD buy a 500gb for £40 problem solved.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> exactly - many people who absolutely slated vista last year had never even used it and expressed their dislike against it based on rumours and false pretensions! Sure, the driver issue was enough to scare us all off, however 99% of those have been sorted, so no one can moan anymore.



I think it was more to with ppl assuming that it was crap based on its what it was like at its debut wich ill admit was bad but with windows update and SP1 is now a really good reliable os.


----------



## xfire (Aug 18, 2008)

rflair said:


> Actually the only thing that quote from the Ubuntu forums proves is that the guy is an ass who hates MS for no other reason then being a Linux zealot.


You need to watch your language.
Your so called linux zealot is most probably a person who had been using windows for a greater time in his life and then shifted to windows.
Can you point out what is it that is wrong in the quote?
Have you seen the videos on the website?
One of them says that Vista is much faster than Xp. Can you honestly tell me than on a same machine Vista is much faster than Xp on the same machine?
Tell me what Os would you prefer for a download machine
A very resource hungry Os which puts a lot of load on your system or a light weight system capable of running on System's which are very old?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> A very resource hungry Os which puts a lot of load on your system or a light weight system capable of running on System's which are very old?



Get a new machine  just kidding.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Get a new machine  just kidding.



joking aside, thats the point - lots who complained vista was slow and rubbish where running it on machines built for XP - see the problem?


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't think vista is rubbish, but it doesnt suit my needs, and thus I do not use it.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

What's with the sudden worry about language on these forums?

They're just words!

TBH for a download machine I use Vista, I'd rather use it because of it's various overbearing security programs which make it near impossible for anything to work it's way in (using Vista since it came out, I've had no problems at all, never gotten a virus, spyware, or adware, the complete opposite of my usage with bare XP).

Vista's new features can easily be disabled, and over time I've really gained a taste for Superfetch (the main cause of most of the memory used being used). I've got my copy on running barely on 600mb RAM and to be honest I love the performance and appearance.

Also, they tested it on an HP DV2000 with 2gb RAM, which is NOT a supercomputer by any means, it's a standard model new laptop. Nothing fancy.
http://arajani.blogspot.com/2006/07/hp-dv2000t-notebook-review.html


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> You need to watch your language.
> Your so called linux zealot is most probably a person who had been using windows for a greater time in his life and then shifted to windows.
> Can you point out what is it that is wrong in the quote?
> Have you seen the videos on the website?
> ...




Yes I prefer Vista and a computer that can handle the 'OS which puts a lot of load on your system'. While your at it why dont you boycott every car that came out after 1991 because  Honda CRX HF got 51 Mpg and gas mileage has only gone down since then. This is getting so old. Vista is now acceptable. Deal with it.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2008)

Whats everyone's fetish with low memory usage  Its not like you lose many fps when your playing games if any tbh. Also I'd rather the 4gb I paid for was put to good use, for instance I turned on file indexing for everyfile on my storage HDD so I can find them instantly and atm listning to music, IM and powering tech up  It's using 2gb of ram which instantly goes to a game if it needs it since vista is intelligent in that respect.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 18, 2008)

Vista is not a bad OS.
I like it better than XP.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Whats everyone's fetish with low memory usage  Its not like you lose many fps when your playing games if any tbh. Also I'd rather the 4gb I paid for was put to good use, for instance I turned on file indexing for everyfile on my storage HDD so I can find them instantly and atm listning to music, IM and powering tech up  It's using 2gb of ram which instantly goes to a game if it needs it since vista is intelligent in that respect.



Same here, I have 1.5Tb though so 42% for my (6gb) of ram is used to index, run utorrent, , use DreamScene, listen to music and browse the internet, and run 10 widgets and lastly Avast. I never run out of ram. Ever, Unless I create a memory hole in Photoshop which happens quite often with ridiculous sized images (Dont even say it. It happened in XP to, and a hell of a lot more as I did not always have enough memory and Xp did not like pulling from the harddrive.).


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol boated is gone on about so much ya can use vlite so its no big deal personally myself i keep the sidebar and everything else and it still runs good with 2 gig.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

I purchased 4GB and vista x64 purely because i want to get the most out of my system. The extra 2GB has cut down loading times and made games run a bit smoother anyway, plus its nice to know you can multi task without fear of lock-ups.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 18, 2008)

I just use vanilla Vista with all the windows updates cause I don't like messing with that stuff(cause I'm lazy) and I'm more than happy with Vista. Its alot faster than XP that's for sure


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Same here, I have 1.5Tb though so 42% for my (6gb) of ram is used to index, run utorrent, , use DreamScene, listen to music and browse the internet, and run 10 widgets and lastly Avast. I never run out of ram. Ever, Unless I create a memory hole in Photoshop which happens quite often with ridiculous sized images (Dont even say it. It happened in XP to, and a hell of a lot more as I did not always have enough memory and Xp did not like pulling from the harddrive.).



I have 4Gb of RAM, I'm sat here with superfethc running, Opera, IE, Windows Live Messenger and Mail. As well as a video conversion software running at full tilt and I'm using 48% of my physical memory.

What is the f***ing point of buying 8Gb of RAM and then complaining about an OS that uses 1Gb of it? Recently I've had a look into the "belly of the beast" as it were, with a forum of idiots still running P3 systems complaining that a BROWSER game was too high-detail and that they shouldn't have to upgrade to play it, and that the only OS worth using is linux because it doesn't tax their system.

Technology has moves on so quickly that there will always be people who get "left behind" but that happens no matter what it is, new cars, houses absolutely everything. There will always be people running "last decades" stuff. It's a fact of life, I just wish they'd shut up to be honest.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 18, 2008)

sat watching a film with CSS minimized and internet explorer up, 35% ram usage.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I just wish they'd shut up to be honest.



I try to sympathize for a time (as Im sure you do) but as we all (almost...) agree the time for leniency with Vista is past, the people who complain about it are either trying to do something non standard, something with legacy hardware/software, or something with networking. Networking is one of the only areas I think they still need to work on as I have had problems with networking that seem to have no cause. I am just getting exasperated with hearing the same complaints over and over again that seem to have no validity.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> I try to sympathize for a time (as Im sure you do) but as we all (almost...) agree the time for leniency with Vista is past, the people who complain about it are either trying to do something non standard, something with legacy hardware/software, or something with networking. Networking is one of the only areas I think they still need to work on as I have had problems with networking that seem to have no cause. I am just getting exasperated with hearing the same complaints over and over again that seem to have no validity.



I agree, they do need to sort the networking out, but everything else runs either the same, or better on Vista as it did for me on XP x64. I see absolutely no reason to ever go back, and the people who complain either haven't used Vista since SP1, or are running a PC that just isn't powerful enough to run Vista.

I've tweaked Vista quite a bit, but no more than I did with XP, so I don't see that as being a big issue.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I have 4Gb of RAM, I'm sat here with superfethc running, Opera, IE, Windows Live Messenger and Mail. As well as a video conversion software running at full tilt and I'm using 48% of my physical memory.
> 
> What is the f***ing point of buying 8Gb of RAM and then complaining about an OS that uses 1Gb of it? Recently I've had a look into the "belly of the beast" as it were, with a forum of idiots still running P3 systems complaining that a BROWSER game was too high-detail and that they shouldn't have to upgrade to play it, and that the only OS worth using is linux because it doesn't tax their system.
> 
> Technology has moves on so quickly that there will always be people who get "left behind" but that happens no matter what it is, new cars, houses absolutely everything. There will always be people running "last decades" stuff. It's a fact of life, I just wish they'd shut up to be honest.


8gb RAM, what I wouldn't do for that much...

I'm the king multitasker, haha, me wants.


----------



## xfire (Aug 18, 2008)

Just upgrading to vista just for browsing and office is pointless when Xp does the job well. Linux doesn't catch spyware and virus too, why don't you use it for a download machine if you are so worried about it. 
I've used Vista and I don't say it's bad but it takes up a lot of hard disk space and utilizes a lot of resources.
My Xp system hasn't been destroyed by a virus for almost two years now.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> Just upgrading to vista just for browsing and office is pointless when Xp does the job well. Linux doesn't catch spyware and virus too, why don't you use it for a download machine if you are so worried about it.
> I've used Vista and I don't say it's bad but it takes up a lot of hard disk space and utilizes a lot of resources.
> My Xp system hasn't been destroyed by a virus for almost two years now.



Im not upset with people not _upgrading_ im upset people bitch about it and dont want to _buy_ a computer with Vista on it or even buying a mac because they think they hate vista. It is my personal opinion that nontech savvy people should not upgrade versions of windows ever because they do not know what they are doing and will not get the desired experience from there upgrade (They do not upgrade there hardware with Windows). They should buy completely new computers.


PS- The Crazy Picture thread died? gay.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

Then again Windows XP on a Windows 95 machine also takes up a lot of hard disk space and utilizes a lot of resources.

Also, my experience with BUYING new computers has been bad.

Upon purchasing this computer it took 30 minutes alone to start up because of HP's pre-installed BS.

Not only that but they had Vista optimized for full graphics and whatnot with the graphics card set to 64mb and only 1gb memory stock.

It was painful.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Then again Windows XP on a Windows 95 machine also takes up a lot of hard disk space and utilizes a lot of resources.
> 
> Also, my experience with BUYING new computers has been bad.
> 
> ...



At least the hardware is more suitable to the task. If someone walks into best buy and says im only willing to spend $150 and I want Vista that 16 year old kid is going to sell him Vista and promise him its going to at least work, that ignorant man is going to drive home, install it, and experience shit because his 'Windows XP Certified' Computer with 512mb of ram a Celeron Processor and an 80Gb harddrive is not happy with his purchase.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2008)

B1gg3stN00b said:


> Then again Windows XP on a Windows 95 machine also takes up a lot of hard disk space and utilizes a lot of resources.
> 
> Also, my experience with BUYING new computers has been bad.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Every new OS that comes a long is going to be bigger, badder and harder on your hardware, but at the same time your hardware should have got bigger, badder and more powerful. If it hasn't you're making the wrong decision upgrading to a newer OS.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

Eh, kinda worked against what I was trying to say, but then at the same time I was unintentionally proving a point.

Yeah, Vista is heavy on resources, but if you can find a computer to run it well? It's a damn gem!


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Whats everyone's fetish with low memory usage  Its not like you lose many fps when your playing games if any tbh.  ...snip...



He he... It's easy for you to say (4 GB of RAM?).  Have you tried playing with Vista on only 1GB of RAM? 

On low power systems XP is better choice than Vista.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

Good point again.

Vista on 1gb is painful, and most hardware on new laptops isn't even optimized to run XP.

When running XP, I had to trick it into recognizing my wireless adapter/sound card, so everytime I boot onto my XP partition I have to use control panel to access the WAV sound, which in turn controls overall volume, master volume doing nothing. Not only that but it still says my wireless adapter is off, according the the adapter light/switch, but I've tricked it into recognizing it using TinyXP's force driver install.


So it's a tad impractical using XP on this machine (but I do get consistantly higher framerates in CS:S!)


----------



## rflair (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> You need to watch your language.
> Your so called linux zealot is most probably a person who had been using windows for a greater time in his life and then shifted to windows.
> Can you point out what is it that is wrong in the quote?
> Have you seen the videos on the website?
> ...



Gee I don't know, maybe its the guy saying over time you are sure to find gaping holes in Vista, or maybe how he clearly distrusts MS in the last sentence, 'oh no big business is watching my pathetic life syndrome'.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Aug 18, 2008)

*Still has yet to find any gaping holes in Vista except the fact that Simtower and a webcam did not work on it*



However Simtower, released in '94, was made to run on:
"Platform(s) 	68k-based Macs, Mac OS 9, Windows 3.x, Windows 95 and higher."


What can I say? I like my ancient games  It's super fun!


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> He he... It's easy for you to say (4 GB of RAM?).  Have you tried playing with Vista on only 1GB of RAM?
> 
> On low power systems XP is better choice than Vista.



 I hope im breaking rules here


----------



## xfire (Aug 18, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Im not upset with people not _upgrading_ im upset people bitch about it and dont want to _buy_ a computer with Vista on it or even buying a mac because they think they hate vista. It is my personal opinion that nontech savvy people should not upgrade versions of windows ever because they do not know what they are doing and will not get the desired experience from there upgrade (They do not upgrade there hardware with Windows). They should buy completely new computers.
> 
> 
> PS- The Crazy Picture thread died? gay.


MS is partly to blame because with the advertising and people think they must get Vista.
I agree with the nontech savvy people shouldn't upgrade but in some cases it becomes a must where the software they need to and have to use only works with later versions of windows.
The crazy picture thread died because of some of the users constant disregard to the mod's warnings.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> MS is partly to blame because with the advertising and people think they must get Vista.
> I agree with the nontech savvy people shouldn't upgrade but in some cases it becomes a must where the software they need to and have to use only works with later versions of windows.



Thats when upgrading hardware should become 1st priority. I know. People cant afford to upgrade all the time. I dont know what to say, its been a year since vista came out, if people cant afford 2gigs of ram and a modern processor...how are they going to afford Vista anyway?



xfire said:


> The crazy picture thread died because of some of the users constant disregard to the mod's warnings.



I looked it up, its to bad, it was a good place to go every once and a while for a light mood.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2008)

I bitch about vista all the time and I think I have the right too, I bought vista ultimate and got nothing but rsod's with my tuner so I went back to xp mce, tried it on my laptop which meets the requirements and it never worked even once, after boot, black screen, so yea I bitch about it, and its not because of low system requirements on my C2Q system on my desktop and X2 on my laptop, thats bs

If I could get it running on my laptop I would run it though

alot of people say that you only need ram and a good cpu but thats not true because of the driver problems with vista, 1 driver problem and your vista experience will be hell and thats from my personal experience


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I bitch about vista all the time and I think I have the right too, I bought vista ultimate and got nothing but rsod's with my tuner so I went back to xp mce, tried it on my laptop which meets the requirements and it never worked even once, after boot, black screen, so yea I bitch about it, and its not because of low system requirements on my C2Q system on my desktop and X2 on my laptop, thats bs
> 
> If I could get it running on my laptop I would run it though
> 
> alot of people say that you only need ram and a good cpu but thats not true because of the driver problems with vista, 1 driver problem and your vista experience will be hell and thats from my personal experience



That just means your TV tuner is incompatible with Vista. All of mine are too. I'm going to have to buy new ones or just stick with XP MCE. I got BSODs when I updated my media PC to Vista. that's partly Vista's fault, and partly the tv tuner manufacturer's fault.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont have any probs with ppl like yaself who have tried it and found it not for them. But i do have a prob with ppl who havnt tried it and just assume its crap cus everyone say it is.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I dont have any probs with ppl like yaself who have tried it and found it not for them. But i do have a prob with ppl who havnt tried it and just assume its crap cus everyone say it is.



I have a problem with the people who have a very specific problem then go on to bitch about Vista as a whole being bad. Why can't they just say "I need X feature, I had errors, that's why I don't use it"?


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I bitch about vista all the time and I think I have the right too, I bought vista ultimate and got nothing but rsod's with my tuner so I went back to xp mce, tried it on my laptop which meets the requirements and it never worked even once, after boot, black screen, so yea I bitch about it, and its not because of low system requirements on my C2Q system on my desktop and X2 on my laptop, thats bs
> 
> If I could get it running on my laptop I would run it though
> 
> alot of people say that you only need ram and a good cpu but thats not true because of the driver problems with vista, 1 driver problem and your vista experience will be hell and thats from my personal experience



Well, thats mainly the problem of hardware manufactures for not providing appropriate drivers for their hardware, so it's theirs fault. Vista is innocent in this case.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I dont have any probs with ppl like yaself who have tried it and found it not for them. But i do have a prob with ppl who havnt tried it and just assume its crap cus everyone say it is.



I agree

Its not that I hate vista, its just that its annoying when you buy something when an OS comes out to find out its not supported, its always been like this though, when a new windows OS comes out and thats the most annoying part but theres no way im goin to mac so i will put up with it, well, except windows me, that was a deadly os

But It is sad that people talk down vista without using it, its a great OS, when you get it to work . . .


----------



## xfire (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Well, thats mainly the problem of hardware manufactures for not providing appropriate drivers for their hardware, so it's theirs fault. Vista is innocent in this case.


Yet linux is bad because of lack of drivers.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> Yet linux is bad because of lack of drivers.



Yea


----------



## KainXS (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Yea



well if you mean the laptops say its both ms and the manufacturers fault

for the tuner though . . .


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> He he... It's easy for you to say (4 GB of RAM?).  Have you tried playing with Vista on only 1GB of RAM?
> 
> On low power systems XP is better choice than Vista.



Well yeah I used to until I bought more RAM but why not grab another few sticks its only like £10 a gb hence why I have 4.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 18, 2008)

xfire said:


> A very resource hungry Os which puts a lot of load on your system or a light weight system capable of running on System's which are very old?



How does it matter? A download machine is....well...downloading files.. how does it matter what OS or how 'efficient' an OS it's using?


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 18, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Well yeah I used to until I bought more RAM but why not grab another few sticks its only like £10 a gb hence why I have 4.



I am planing to buy a quad CPU with 4GB of RAM in a month or two


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> I am planing to buy a quad CPU with 4GB of RAM in a month or two



I dearly love my quad  and the ram.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> He he... It's easy for you to say (4 GB of RAM?).  Have you tried playing with Vista on only 1GB of RAM?
> 
> On low power systems XP is better choice than Vista.



if you've got a P4 with 1GB of ram (and you do), you're better off spending your money towards a hardware upgrade instead of buying vista.

oh and my media pC *does* run vista ultimate with 1GB of ram. Works fine for everything but gaming, as it lags for a bit on quitting UT3 - a 1GB superfetch flash drive cleared that up.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Well, thats mainly the problem of hardware manufactures for not providing appropriate drivers for their hardware, so it's theirs fault. Vista is innocent in this case.



...No. That was a problem a year ago. Now it is only an issue with legacy hardware and sometimes issues in Vista x64 Which is an issue in XP 64 to. It has nothing to do with Vista, if you REALLY care, boot your computer in unsigned driver mode every time and use modified xp drivers for your tv tuner.

This is exactly the Bullshit im talking about. People read about hardware compatibility a year ago and are complaining about it now even though driver support is now out there. for almost EVERYTHING.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 18, 2008)

I can run down a reason a lot of people hate Vista----

My brother in law made the mistake of not consulting with me before he went out and bought a crap WalMart computer.  It of course had Vista pre installed on the system.  Trouble was,  it only had 512mb of RAM installed!  Of course, it was slow and an overall pain in the ass.  Once I dropped 2 gig of RAM in it (after a  for being so silly) He's happy with Vista.

It's these prebuilt pieces of junk that most non-enthusiasts pick up on the cheap that make lots of people hate Vista.  I finally upgraded to Vista 64 Ultimate and couldn't be happier.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 18, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> It's these prebuilt pieces of junk that most non-enthusiasts pick up on the cheap that make lots of people hate Vista.  I finally upgraded to Vista 64 Ultimate and couldn't be happier.



Thats why Microsoft Got a Class Action for 'Vista Capable'. Not a current issue, computers now with 512mb of memory should not be sold with vista. In fact most computers $500 and more come with 3gigs of ram now. Thats just the way it is, How long ago did he buy it? I bet it was around Christmas or before?


----------



## mlupple (Aug 18, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> If they took Mojave home for a two or three week of beta test, things would be different.
> 
> From Ubuntu forums:


Dude, you quoted a ubuntu forum.  Of course they're going to say some biased shit.  Grow some brains.  It's the _cool_ thing to do to hate Windows because Apple's TV commercials made it cool, and many people do what Apple tells them becuase they want to look awesome on Campus.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Dude, you quoted a ubuntu forum.  Of course they're going to say some biased shit.  Grow some brains.  It's the _cool_ thing to do to hate Windows because Apple's TV commercials made it cool, and many people do what Apple tells them becuase they want to look awesome on Campus.



i see that a lot at uni here in the mac labs. there are uni students who haunt the mac labs while listening to their ipods... and never seem to know what they're actually doing (always asking for help, or actually just on myspace/downloading music... sigh)


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i see that a lot at uni here in the mac labs. there are uni students who haunt the mac labs while listening to their ipods... and never seem to know what they're actually doing (always asking for help, or actually just on myspace/downloading music... sigh)



I feel kinda like Gordon Freeman in a room full of Zombies that have not noticed him yet...good thing Gordon Freeman has a Crowbar...


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 19, 2008)

mlupple said:


> Dude, you quoted a ubuntu forum.  Of course they're going to say some biased shit.  Grow some brains.  It's the _cool_ thing to do to hate Windows because Apple's TV commercials made it cool, and many people do what Apple tells them becuase they want to look awesome on Campus.



Would you call the quote biased if I didn't mentioned it is from Ubuntu forum?

I do not see the quote as biased toward Ubuntu and/or Linux.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 19, 2008)

blueskynis said:


> Would you call the quote biased if I didn't mentioned it is from Ubuntu forum?
> 
> I do not see the quote as biased toward Ubuntu and/or Linux.



The first issue I have with it is that HP Laptop (a DV series it looks like) is better than my HP Tx1208nr. a HELL of a lot better, and you know what? My Tx1208nr handles vista quite well (Photoshop, Corel Painter X, Utorrent, CSS, Audiosurf, Websurfing, Dreamweaver, Audition EVERY week in memory intensive tasks). So when some ignorant person starts his rant (to be fair he did not get to it tell the middle) by saying the rigs are preselected and im running much worse equipment than what they choose to run it on and  I find it perfectly fine (If not excellent) it makes me want to take away his right to speak because hes just kicking the shit up again because he has nothing better to do. (My computer is not even on the market anymore, but if they had chose this one, that has been off the market for 8 months people would have been just as impressed.)


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Microsoft is just pissed off that the reception of vista was horrible, so they decide to try and prove the average person wrong by doing this, which will only piss us off more.  The users testing this "mojave" operating system were expecting something better, so they "saw" something better.  Its not that the operating system was at fault, Microsoft is at fault for failing to make Vista mainstream.  It is this reason that no one cares for or supports it.  They should have been warned when XP had horrible reception, and yet is now hailed as 'hands down the best operating system'.  There is more to it than making the product, you have to make it sell, make people like it, and persuade people to like you.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 19, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> Microsoft is just pissed off that the reception of vista was horrible, so they decide to try and prove the average person wrong by doing this, which will only piss us off more.  The users testing this "mojave" operating system were expecting something better, so they "saw" something better.  Its not that the operating system was at fault, Microsoft is at fault for failing to make Vista mainstream.  It is this reason that no one cares for or supports it.  They should have been warned when XP had horrible reception, and yet is now hailed as 'hands down the best operating system'.  There is more to it than making the product, you have to make it sell, make people like it, and persuade people to like you.



Wow. Nice. They did fail to make it mainstream. Well. I will let someone else tackle this, Im just going to get pissed off and have a ******* heart attack. At least the facts in this statement are not wrong.

Im never going to look at this thread again. Have fun Guys.


----------



## blueskynis (Aug 19, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> The first issue I have with it is that HP Laptop (a DV series it looks like) is better than my HP Tx1208nr. a HELL of a lot better, and you know what? My Tx1208nr handles vista quite well (Photoshop, Corel Painter X, Utorrent, CSS, Audiosurf, Websurfing, Dreamweaver, Audition EVERY week in memory intensive tasks). So when some ignorant person starts his rant (to be fair he did not get to it tell the middle) by saying the rigs are preselected and im running much worse equipment than what they choose to run it on and  I find it perfectly fine (If not excellent) it makes me want to take away his right to speak because hes just kicking the shit up again because he has nothing better to do. (My computer is not even on the market anymore, but if they had chose this one, that has been off the market for 8 months people would have been just as impressed.)



never mind...


----------



## mlupple (Aug 19, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> Microsoft is just pissed off that the reception of vista was horrible, so they decide to try and prove the average person wrong by doing this, which will only piss us off more.  The users testing this "mojave" operating system were expecting something better, so they "saw" something better.  Its not that the operating system was at fault, Microsoft is at fault for failing to make Vista mainstream.  It is this reason that no one cares for or supports it.  They should have been warned when XP had horrible reception, and yet is now hailed as 'hands down the best operating system'.  There is more to it than making the product, you have to make it sell, make people like it, and persuade people to like you.



All they did was show you average noobs how big of idiots you are for regurgitating Apple commercials all day.  

WTF?? "No one cares for, or supports it"???? Wrong.  Every new software is compatible with Vista.  Companies don't waste time getting their old shit to work with vista because they're devoting their resources to creating new products that do.  A 3870X2 is compatible with Vista.  In fact, it's compatible with DX10 - which XP-Pro isn't.  You bozo.  I'm outta this thread as well.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2008)

vista killed our goats and it poisoned our water and it made our virgins infertile. i hate you vista!


----------



## Jeno (Aug 19, 2008)

lol very bad acting in the vid!


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 19, 2008)

The new software has to be compatible with vista, or it would be bad customer support.  Just like I said, if you would take your time and read my post, there is nothing wrong with vista, it is a wonderful operating system, just as XP is.  People don't realize that.  Microsoft is pointing fingers at the customers like it is our fault Vista isn't mainstream, what they may not realize is people are too comfortable with XP, there is not a whole lot of room for expansion that the average customer cares about.  bozo? I see you are new to this site, you would do well to respect it's users.


----------

